# What filler should I use between a window frame and sill



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

can you supply a picture? Sounds like you can fill it with Dynapatch but a pic can confirm


----------



## Rachel39 (Jan 28, 2010)

When it is light tomorrow, I shall take a photo.



Rachel


----------

